# Why does your partner always play the victim?



## MentalInstructor (Dec 1, 2009)

Anybody want to answer this??????


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Cuz, maybe they are. LIL


----------



## MentalInstructor (Dec 1, 2009)

If a wife cheats on her husband, she will get mad at him! Why is that?


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Typically a women gets mad BEFORE the affair....hence the affair, as most (not all) affairs by women are about finding something that they are lacking in their marriage.

They get mad after if they get caught before they are 'done' or are truly non-repentant about the wrong they have done.

Did the husband make them have an affair - NO - did something lacking in their marriage make them go elsewhere - probably
Does it make it justified and make the husband as guilty as the wife? Nope.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

MentalInstructor said:


> If a wife cheats on her husband, she will get mad at him! Why is that?


They are annoyed that they cannot pursue what they want freely and without guilt because they are married...

They blame their spouse for driving them to another's arms...either lack of attention, affection, etc. (ie. you made me do something I am against and would never have done but because of the way you've treated me I went against what I believe in)

It's hard to look at yourself and admit you have done wrong and take full responsibility for your actions.


----------



## dan681 (Nov 24, 2009)

My wife is doing this to me right now!! She is blaming me for her having an affair?? I try to talk to her about it, be she just gets resentful, and turns it around on me?? I never cheated on her, never mistreated her, or beat her?? I'm not perfect, iv'e made mistakes, but that does not give her the right to dump all of this on me!!! I wish she could accept some of the responsibility, or at least try to save our marriage?? She is in denial!!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know about denial, but she is trying to justify her behavior knowing full well it is wrong.


----------

